# The amateur meterology thread



## Drago (3 Jan 2021)

This thread is exactly what it says on the tin. A place for amateur meteorologists and those with an interest in the weather to discuss their interest.

Meantime, I'm looking at buying a weather station. Im after a decent one with rain, wind speed, direction, humidity, rainfall, etc - any advice on models to consider, places to buy, etc?


----------



## kynikos (3 Jan 2021)

Try this...


----------



## slowmotion (3 Jan 2021)

The bearings on cheap anemometers pack up pretty quickly. Get a weather station where the bearings (or the anemometer) can be replaced.


----------



## Eric Olthwaite (3 Jan 2021)

Personally, I favour the weather forecasting system traditionally used in Wales:

- you can't see the top of the mountain = it is raining
- you can see the top of the mountain = it is about to rain


----------



## Archie_tect (3 Jan 2021)

As Rhod Gilbert once said, "I was nine before I found out you could take a kagoul off."


----------



## Archie_tect (3 Jan 2021)

BBC Local Weather report is OK on the day for the weather to set out for a ride with some certainty- can't rely on it to be accurate for the next day.

Drago, would you check and record every day? - that's a big commitment mind!


----------



## lane (3 Jan 2021)

This guy's site is interesting. He covers all the main forecasting models and uses them to give long term forecasts. They don't appear to any more accurate than tossing a coin but the methodology is interesting.


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FjAAegQIDRAD&usg=AOvVaw1J4WSnC3x-wQz5YujmOu6z


----------



## Drago (4 Jan 2021)

Blimey, you can get these weather ststions that connect to Wiffy so you can keep tabs on a smartphone or send your data to vatious websites for inclusion in their calculations,


----------



## Archie_tect (4 Jan 2021)

All universities, Councils, public authorities, airports and the like have them- the network across the UK is pretty well covered- but it could become a compelling hobby to log it yourself.


----------



## Drago (20 Jan 2021)

Been looking a while and i think I may go for this one...

https://www.weathershop.co.uk/shop/5-in-1-bresser-colour-wifi-weather-station

Bresser seem to be a reputable make, the spec seems good for the price, and its wiffy enabled so I can send data to wunderground.


----------



## wheresthetorch (25 Jan 2021)

Drago said:


> Been looking a while and i think I may go for this one...
> 
> https://www.weathershop.co.uk/shop/5-in-1-bresser-colour-wifi-weather-station
> 
> Bresser seem to be a reputable make, the spec seems good for the price, and its wiffy enabled so I can send data to wunderground.



Bresser are pretty well thought of by the amateur astronomy community for their telescopes, so a decent brand.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (25 Jan 2021)

Drago said:


> Been looking a while and i think I may go for this one...
> 
> https://www.weathershop.co.uk/shop/5-in-1-bresser-colour-wifi-weather-station
> 
> Bresser seem to be a reputable make, the spec seems good for the price, and its wiffy enabled so I can send data to wunderground.


Just at a glance, I think they (Bresser) are particularly cheap on Amazon. Worth a look


----------



## Drago (9 Feb 2021)

Good news! Bresser 5 in 1 wifi weather station and pole mpunting kit arrived today.

Bad news! Mrs D says I can't have it until my birthday at the end of the month.


----------



## wheresthetorch (9 Feb 2021)

Drago said:


> Bad news! Mrs D says I can't have it until my birthday at the end of the month.


Boooo - not fair. I'm looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## Drago (9 Feb 2021)

Thanks Torchy. Ive got the installation all planned out in my mind.


----------



## Drago (27 Feb 2021)

Got my weather station in and working. Data can be viewed here...

https://app.weathercloud.net/#0554139278


----------



## wheresthetorch (28 Feb 2021)

Drago said:


> Got my weather station in and working. Data can be viewed here...
> 
> https://app.weathercloud.net/#0554139278


Very cool!


----------



## Drago (2 Mar 2021)

Thank you Mr Torch! Ive become very anal about the weather sunce it was installed.

Ive now used pressure data from the nearest airfield (Sywell) to calibrate mine and correctly adjusted the relative pressure offset. In other words, it should now be showing more or less the corrwct air pressure for my location and altitude.


----------



## wheresthetorch (2 Mar 2021)

Drago said:


> Thank you Mr Torch! Ive become very anal about the weather sunce it was installed.
> 
> Ive now used pressure data from the nearest airfield (Sywell) to calibrate mine and correctly adjusted the relative pressure offset. In other words, it should now be showing more or less the corrwct air pressure for my location and altitude.



My only anxiety for you is it pretty much shows your exact location on the link?


----------



## Bonefish Blues (2 Mar 2021)

wheresthetorch said:


> Very cool!


About 4 degrees.


----------



## Drago (2 Mar 2021)

wheresthetorch said:


> My only anxiety for you is it pretty much shows your exact location on the link?



When setting up the station on weathercloud I dropped the pin a few houses along from mine.


----------



## HMS_Dave (2 Mar 2021)

The other half brought me a Casio watch the other day. It is a "Smart" watch. First one ive ever owned... It has a radar thing on it so i can see where the rain is and a barometer sensor built in. It's a nice toy. Nothing like your Bresser system mind. Looks interesting.


----------



## Drago (2 Mar 2021)

It is strangely fascinating. I'm praying for some high rainfall, strong winds or extreme temperatures (or all at once!) so i can observe and measure it all.


----------



## Drago (10 Mar 2021)

Good news! My station has been awarded a Gold Star for wualitymon Wundergroundmmfor providing cosnsistent and high quality data for 5 consecutive days.


----------



## Archie_tect (10 Mar 2021)

Does it upload to the site automatically or do you have to manually put the data in every time you update the site?


----------



## Bonefish Blues (10 Mar 2021)

Archie_tect said:


> Does it upload to the site automatically or do you have to manually put the data in every time you update the site?


Tsk, doth ye not know whom ye addresseth?

Squire Drago has the finest in interweblinkery - and staff too


----------



## SpokeyDokey (10 Mar 2021)

Has the Met Office joined this thread yet?


----------



## Drago (10 Mar 2021)

It all uploads autoimatically, and everything is archived so I can download it for my own records.


----------



## Archie_tect (10 Mar 2021)

So you don't have to do anything yourself- that's not in the spirit of meteorology Drago?

You do realise your neighbour 4 doors down is going to get a 'visit' for non-compliance from the Weather Girls as a result of your transgressions.

You should have a special glass cylinder marked off in mm and ml to measure the bottom of the meniscus level for the precipitation... a paper wind speed graph to tear off and a barometer to tap.

...and don't forget to wear your pith helmet when venturing to the bottom of the garden.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (10 Mar 2021)

Archie_tect said:


> So you don't have to do anything yourself- that's not in the spirit of meteorology Drago?
> 
> You do realise your neighbour 4 doors down is going to *get a 'visit' for non-compliance from the Weather Girls *as a result of your transgressions.
> 
> ...


I say, ding dong!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Mar 2021)

kynikos said:


> Try this...
> 
> View attachment 567128



How do you tell the difference between foggy and a tornado? In both cases you can’t see the stone.


----------



## Archie_tect (10 Mar 2021)

If it's foggy you can't see the string and if it's a tornado the board and the bracket's missing and so is the shed it's nailed to.


----------

